

The Middleware Connection: Scala, Akka and Heroku - saryant
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/10/the-middleware-connection-scal.php

======
sirclueless
I fail to see the connection. Akka appears to be a library for message-
passing, which is great. Not at all like Rails, Django or Java's middleware,
all of which the article tries to draw parallels with.

As far as I can tell, Akka has basically no relation to cloud computing,
except that you could use a cloud server to run a Scala app doing some
message-passing. But "cloud" is the new "cowbell" and the ReadWriteWeb editors
are Christopher Walken.

